# oats and whey



## chico1st (Jul 28, 2006)

okay i hear a lot of people mentioning it. what is it though? Is it just Oats with whey powder and water? please enlighten me. 
THANKS!


----------



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

just mix oats and whey and milk together and thats it...unles you mix stuff with it like i do


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2006)

chico1st said:
			
		

> okay i hear a lot of people mentioning it. what is it though? Is it just Oats with whey powder and water? please enlighten me.
> THANKS!


Yes and if it's for PWO add in some fruit.  If it's for cutting, add in some natural pb


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yes and if it's for PWO add in some fruit.  If it's for cutting, add in some natural pb



What if it is for cutting and pwo? Should I use Whey, oats, fruit, and pb? If so what kind of fruit would you recommend? I've used the 50 gram whey/ 50g malto/ 50g dextrose. Gained a lot of muscle, but I don't think it helped my waist...


----------



## the7zen (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> If so what kind of fruit would you recommend? I've used the 50 gram whey/ 50g malto/ 50g dextrose. Gained a lot of muscle, but I don't think it helped my waist...



I throw in little Raisins for the breakfast...


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 19, 2006)

yeha i love it.. its like a homemade weightgainer. jsut put it in a blender and it taste great


----------



## WBM (Nov 20, 2006)

the nut said:


> What if it is for cutting and pwo? Should I use Whey, oats, fruit, and pb? If so what kind of fruit would you recommend? I've used the 50 gram whey/ 50g malto/ 50g dextrose. Gained a lot of muscle, but I don't think it helped my waist...


Ground oats, skim milk, whey, and banana would be great. Just make sure that it fits into your macros.


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

WBM said:


> Ground oats, skim milk, whey, and banana would be great. Just make sure that it fits into your macros.




OK, so you recommend non-fat post w/o.


----------



## WBM (Nov 20, 2006)

the nut said:


> OK, so you recommend non-fat post w/o.



You'll have some fat from the oats. I don't think that you fat postworkout, but Jodi may think otherwise. Ultimately, it's up to you. I'm just not a fan of it.


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

My goals were always mass and strength. I've always used the insulin spike route, and had great results. But, I always had a bit of a gut. Now I'm switching gears to cutting as my main focus. My training partners are recommending that I go strictly with low GI carbs throughout the day, even post workout. But they both have different opinions on fat post workout. One feels that the fat would benefit me because it would slow digestion even more and incorporate more body fat burning. The other felt it would slow the delivery of proteins to the muscle too much, and recommended the banana as you did.   
I think I'm gonna go with the 50g whey/ 100g carb (split evenly between fruit and oatmeal) for more.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 20, 2006)

WBM said:


> Ground oats, skim milk, whey, and banana would be great. Just make sure that it fits into your macros.


Exactly what I drink PWO .


----------



## motiv8ed (Nov 21, 2006)

the7zen said:


> I throw in little Raisins for the breakfast...



I think i read somewhere that raisins have the highest concentration of calories... I dont remember where i read it, so i'm not exactly the most credible source  

Any thoughts on raisens? ( I used to buy them, but stopped whenever it was that I read what i read)


----------

